# Phoenix Orchid Show 2007



## PHRAG (Apr 1, 2007)

I went today so I could see David's Grande in person, and was pleasantly surprised at the displays. There were a fair number of phals and assorted hybrids of possible supermarket origin. But there were also some real gems tucked in spaces here and there.















































This was a big glass bowl filled with driftwood, moss, three masdies and a coelogyne. 

Overall, it was well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

I like that little terrarium a lot! Wonder if they live in there all the time though. 

Thanks for the photos, looks like it was a nice show. That St. Swithin is gorgeous too!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 2, 2007)

Another nice show. 
'tis the season!


----------



## DavidH (Apr 2, 2007)

The roth belongs to a friend of mine here in Tucson. I wish I'd been able to make it...I was told this was one of the better years!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the masdevallia bowl is an excellent idea for a display, but I doubt they were grown in there permanently. Also less stressful for the plants too
I like the last paph lowii photo and the grande is super!


----------

